# Coca Cola Bottle found. Whats the deal??



## caveman101 (May 26, 2015)

I found this last Saturday in Virginia at an Antique/Flee Market. It was completely covered in paint, purposely. It has everything except the COCA COLA logo. One side has "TRADE MARK REGISTERED/BOTTLE PAT D 105529" the other side has "TRADE MARK REGISTERED/ MIN CONTENTS 6 OZ. It has the "makers mark" "C" on the skirt. Anyone ever see this one before? I cannot find anything on it. The bottom has SEDALIA MO. The bottom has most of the glass. Almost 2" thick on the bottom. The inside of the bottle tapers down to a point on the bottom. See pic. I am thinking maybe a messed up pour?


----------



## sandchip (May 27, 2015)

It's blown, not poured, and I'm assuming ABM, but not sure how this happened without human intervention.  Hopefully, Red will see this and explain it all for us.  Neat piece.


----------



## caveman101 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the response. Good information. I am new to bottle collecting. Im an insulator super freak. About being blown: The does have the two seems?


----------



## caveman101 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the response. Good information. I am new to bottle collecting. Im an insulator super freak. About being blown: The does have the two seems?


----------



## ScottBSA (May 27, 2015)

Looks like someone got the puppy really hot, put it in some kind of a mold to round it up, then stretched the neck. Scott


----------



## caveman101 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## caveman101 (May 27, 2015)

Some other information that makes me think it may be an altered coca cola mold: If this was heated outside the mold, it seems to me there would be some distorted embossing, distorted top, not tons of glass in the bottom. All dimensions are perfect when it comes to the ribs, rib hight and mouth diameter and roundness are also perfect. When I say perfect I am refereeing to "compared to current antique coke bottles". I really have no idea about re-heating bottles and all this speculation is just a guess. Also, if there was some re-forming by heat, why is all the embossing vissable, with no distortion, but yet there is no "Coca Cola" embossing? Thanks to everyones opinions which I am sure has more merit than my NO EXPERIENCE opinion. The only experience is in insulators. Also the mold line is also perfectly straight and can be seen easily on both sides, from top to bottom.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 28, 2015)

Looks like a carnival stretcher experiment or failure.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 4, 2015)

coke glass is "soft" so easily manipulated a squeeze here a pull there a vela!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 4, 2015)

HERE'S a reworked Pepsi® bottle that was probably also done at a carnival type thing.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 5, 2015)

I've seen several carnival stretches through the years and this one doesn't look like an alteration of a finished bottle.  It looks like all this happened at the factory, whether intentionally by human, machine error, or anomaly during machine testing.  As far as the lack of embossing goes, this one was probably just a later example blown in an ACL mold that never reached silkscreening.


----------



## caveman101 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks Jimbo, most are saying what you said and I would agree. Thanks for all the help. I just retuned from a bottle show and there was a lot of excitement. Several of the old timers, if you will, said there is no distortion anywhere so it is not a reheated bottle. Also the seem is perfect top to bottom. So, from what I am hearing today, most are saying it is a Coca Cola bottle, pourded, as is, at the factory. That is way cool. Can someone point me to the Coca Cola Expert and maybe I can bring him the bottle for analysis. Thanks for all the imput. Its up for sale for STUPID MONEY  ")


----------



## caveman101 (Jun 6, 2015)

Jimbo,    Being this has all the embossing of the PAT D, why would you think something as current at silk screening? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jun 6, 2015)

How much you want to sell it for? PM me


----------



## caveman101 (Jun 7, 2015)

Not sure how to PM. Feel free to call or text 336-247-1928.


----------



## caveman101 (Jun 7, 2015)

Also Jimbo, see first post for embossing details. Thanks!!


----------



## caveman101 (Jun 8, 2015)

I found a very similar bottle. I have attached pictures of a bottle that is exact shoulder and embossing. The only difference is the Greenville on Bottom and mine is Sedalia. Ours both have the same thick bottom. I am thinking these are prototypes or errors made by Coca Cola. Would love more feed back. The pictures are on the first post.


----------



## caveman101 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sorry couldn't figure out how to add the new photos to the first post. This is the bottle I spotted on line. This bottle was posted a year ago on a different web site with no responses. I would love to find this bottle so I can do some comparisons. Very interesting!! I will bring my bottle and the photos of this bottle to the Chattanooga National bottle show and see if I cant learn some more. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh, I didn't see the PAT'D embossing.  Sorry.  But once again, it was blown, not poured.


----------



## caveman101 (Jun 10, 2015)

Got it on the blown. I will get that straight sooner or later. Thanks for the input. Look forward to the National Show in Chattanooga. Thanks again!!


----------



## MuddyMO (Jun 10, 2015)

Looking at this pic in detail, this looks like it was slowly heated and manipulated after being made. Would not necessarily mean embossing would be gone, but shape can be distorted. 

Back to insulators that are altered (this is relevant), all the carnival coated Mickeys were re-heated, then sprayed with tin oxide. Never seen a bad or slumped example, or compromised embossing. The fraud was do be convincingly. Also with a suspect color (tried and proven), an irradiated insulator that was slowly heated will have the ability to change colors. Cornflower or sapphire is a common outcome on some nuked-heated aqua insulators. NEGM beehives being the worst. Anywho, check the threads on a standard threaded pin, and if they don't line up nicely with the insulator, it is highly suspect. Even if the shape or embossing is unaffected.


----------



## caveman101 (Jun 10, 2015)

Im with ya on the insulators. It really bums me out to see the altered insulators. Im much more of an insulator guy than I am a bottle guy. On this bottle, I really think you have to hold it in your hand. The picture is deceiving. (Bottle from first post). The seems are perfectly straight. And there is no "coca cola" embossing. And there is 2" of glass at the bottom of pour. The re-heating would have had nothing to do with all the extra glass on the bottom, and the re-heating would not remove the COCA COLA embossing and leave all the other embossing. Now remember, Both bottles on this post have the COCA COLA missing, and all the other embossing is there. The shoulder on both is the same. If this is a reheated bottle it was done with a bottle that was already blown in a mold of something altered. There is no way these bottles started as standard bottle. Notice the bottom of both bottles. Way to thick for a standard bottle and reheating would not do this. Just my amateur thoughts.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, I am willing to examine and return the bottle.  U have had a lot of engineering time on bottle making problems.  We are on the roqd to F;orida rigfht now - so I will look for this thread after we ger settled in.  RED Matthews


----------



## caveman101 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you Red!! I did the Chattanooga bottle show a month or so ago. I brought the bottle and had a fun time hearing all the opinions. Most agreed that it was done at the factory. Some kind of "Just messing around" bottle, altered mold. The official estimator their said the bottle was around a $50. And to just the right buyer maybe a couple hundred. Just no paperwork or anything official to say what it is. I would be glad to send it to you for your opinion. Of course I plan on keeping it for now. Just to odd to let go. It has been a fun conversation pc. If you want, tell me where to send it. David Erickson 336 247 1928


----------

